# Configuring Apache for use with Wordpress



## balanga (Jul 20, 2019)

I have managed to install Wordpress and it does work with Apache, but can't figure out what changes need to be made so that instead of:-
http://www.abc.xyz/wordpress, I can just enter http://www.abc.xyz and get the same page? Is it just a case of changing DocumentRoot to 
/usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress? This does show a Wordpress page but it doesn't run Wordpress, and I don't see how to login.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 20, 2019)

Based on what you are showing, WordPress is needing you to configure a reverse proxy for that [virtualdomain].


----------



## balanga (Jul 20, 2019)

After reading https://www.adminbyaccident.com/freebsd/how-to-freebsd/how-to-install-wordpress-on-freebsd/ it seems that I should be installing Wordpress or rather the contents of the /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress directory into /usr/local/www/apache24/data directory, ie doing away with the wordpress directory altogether...


----------



## iSiek (Jul 20, 2019)

I do not know if something has changed in Wordpress recently, but in the past I also tried to modify default configuration.

I read somewhere (cannot remember right now where) it is not simple as reconfiguration because all of these /wp-admin and wp-content etc are hardcoded in Wordpress PHP files.

This is even no OS platform nor Apache, Nginx specific, it is Wordpress itself.

This is (in my opinion) huge security breach in software when such configuration is hardcoded in source code.

I will try to find this article where I read that.

Edit: Ah ok  did not notice it is about /wordpress redirection  For that you have an answear above from guys.

Regards,
Krzysztof


----------

